# Dutch Angel Dragons



## Brit (Feb 16, 2017)

Looking for a fursuit, possibly Dutch Angel Dragon, Fox or Bear, looking at a price point of around $1500. Asides from Cons I will be doing a lot of charity work, visiting hospitals and working with SPCA and other animal groups so the suit needs to be durable yet soft.


----------



## Kellan Meig'h (Feb 16, 2017)

Durable yet soft is mutually exclusive to a $1,500 price point. A good, durable suit? $3,000 or more. You might need to rethink this.

Y0u might try to make your own suit just to hit that pricing. Plenty of coin to buy good materials.


----------



## Maximus B. Panda (Feb 16, 2017)




----------



## WolfyJake (Feb 16, 2017)

Maximor_Bloodpanda said:


>


Well, I hate you too, meme!


----------



## Brit (Feb 16, 2017)

Thank you Maximor_Bloodpa and Wolfy Jake for your helpful response and the smile it gave me this am. lol


----------



## WolfyJake (Feb 16, 2017)

Brit said:


> Thank you Maximor_Bloodpa and Wolfy Jake for your helpful response and the smile it gave me this am. lol


You're welcome!


----------



## RebelSavant99 (Feb 18, 2017)

Maximor_Bloodpanda said:


>


why tho? Dutchis are adorable


----------



## Piccolora (Feb 21, 2017)

If you're going to be wearing the suit as much as you say and at the particular events that these charities entail, you really need a higher quality fursuit and that will run you up more money. You're best choice at that price range would be to buy a partial instead.


----------



## Brit (Feb 21, 2017)

Piccolora said:


> If you're going to be wearing the suit as much as you say and at the particular events that these charities entail, you really need a higher quality fursuit and that will run you up more money. You're best choice at that price range would be to buy a partial instead.


Over the last few days I have dug a little deeper and came to the same conclusions, so will just add another grand to the budget.


----------

